# Prototype Tube Shooter



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

This was a request from Mr Duck, combining the 2 styles of attachment method while keeping an aiming point of reference

its a _Micarta core_ with Ash spacers and American Black Walnut outer plates.

Its too wet to take my camera out but after posting this I will go for a mooch with some 9.5mm steel

reckon this could be the new permanent pocket dweller



















































_All credit to Lightgeoduck for planting the seed, lets see if she grows lol __







_


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing,if you need a test pilot you know where i live


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!! I can see one of these in my future.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

this one has so much going on, amazing execution of your sophisticated idea

duck always gets the best customs ever built


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Brilliant design. I've never seen something like that, I mean TTF tube shooting. May I borrow this idea and create a design? Anyways, do you know if theraband tubes work for shooting? Which ones are as strong as these black tubes?


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i freaking LOVE this!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Andy, I don't understand. Why don't you just pull the tubes through the single hole and then hook the loop around the slotted ones to anchor the bands? Don't understand why you use the pin at the single hole.









. . . Very cool, though.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Aras said:


> Andy, I don't understand. Why don't you just pull the tubes through the single hole and then hook the loop around the slotted ones to anchor the bands? Don't understand why you use the pin at the single hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of something similar, I would have had to make the holes considerably bigger to accommodate the second tube. This would have to increase the size of the fork tips dramatically. Having them through the extra hole also means they stay in the same orientation reducing tangles and keeping the band lengths even. (increasing accuracy)

I have also the though of tweaking this slightly to make pin grooves which will double as band slots allowing OTT bands on the same fork tip. The sling now also has brass pins and to be honest DH, it just looks cool







. There is also another design aspect that will come into play soon too


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Brilliant design. I've never seen something like that, I mean TTF tube shooting. May I borrow this idea and create a design? Anyways, do you know if theraband tubes work for shooting? Which ones are as strong as these black tubes?


your more than welcome to borrow it but I respectfully ask that you do not sell anything with the design









As far as the tubes go I am only learning myself, these are 1745 and for 10mm lead I would not go stronger. The only thera tube I use is the blue and very strong! that is for firing 500grain arrows, you would need some serious size (lead) balls for efficient shooting.

Hrawk made this sticky and I have obtained my current knowledge from it....

http://slingshotforu...izes-explained/

[/quote]
Hey thanks for answer! Do you think the 1842 or the 1745 tubes are better for shooting some 9.5 steel balls? Also, how wide is the slot for the tubes to slip in? Thanks again!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Aras said:


> Hey thanks for answer! Do you think the 1842 or the 1745 tubes are better for shooting some 9.5 steel balls? Also, how wide is the slot for the tubes to slip in? Thanks again!


From my limited tube experience I would say that the 1842's might be slightly better for exclusively 9.5's but I have just been out shooting the same ammo with 1745's, and had no problems at all if I am honest. I shoot semi butterfly and this setup is fast enough... I used a 5mm drill bit then counter sink, cut the slots with a tennon saw and tweeked em with cloth backed paper. The slots could do with being a tiny bit bigger but fine on a test model

This design shoots nice, real nice.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

A beautiful frame, I can see you've made it to fit your hand, exactly. Very nice.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow that's great! I live the dark colours


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Aras said:


> Brilliant design. I've never seen something like that, I mean TTF tube shooting. May I borrow this idea and create a design? Anyways, do you know if theraband tubes work for shooting? Which ones are as strong as these black tubes?


your more than welcome to borrow it but I respectfully ask that you do not sell anything with the design









As far as the tubes go I am only learning myself, these are 1745 and for 10mm lead I would not go stronger. The only thera tube I use is the blue and very strong! that is for firing 500grain arrows, you would need some serious size (lead) balls for efficient shooting.

Hrawk made this sticky and I have obtained my current knowledge from it....

http://slingshotforu...izes-explained/

[/quote]
Hey thanks for answer! Do you think the 1842 or the 1745 tubes are better for shooting some 9.5 steel balls? Also, how wide is the slot for the tubes to slip in? Thanks again!
[/quote] where have you been lol, I have been shooting through the fork tube shooters for about five years and posted many video's on this forum using them producing and selling them, the 4 and 6 strand fixed tube 1745* and 2040* shooters, this looks similar to mine with the way the two holes are drilled and the grooves cut into the hole for a quick change of sets. As for the best ammo with the four strand 1745* tubes 9.5mm steel is best 1842* is not as strong 8mm would perform well, the 2040* 6 strand set up is also capable of shooting the 9.5mm steel. if I am correct akm said he has not tested it yet, and looking at it he may well have problems in it shooting consistantly straight.. I have also used strong woods for making these through the fork tube shooters and none have been safe. only m.d.f. could withstand the pressure the 6 strand puts on the forks it's the peice between the holes that will give, and you don't want that coming at you . Not much of a looker but much much safer than any wood, I have some strong multiplex also but would not make a 6 strand out of it only the 4 strand and would not use any tubing stronger than the 1745*.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, that thing is <insert british slang for awesome> and I can't wait to grip that beaut.

Your efforts and skills are definately appreciated.



Dayhiker said:


> Andy, I don't understand. Why don't you just pull the tubes through the single hole and then hook the loop around the slotted ones to anchor the bands? Don't understand why you use the pin at the single hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried something similar to what you suggested and when shooting with dble tubes though a single hole didn't utilize the full potential of using dbls, meaning using the method as above, the two tubes form a "road" in the path of aim, and placing each tube in an individual hole ensures that with the next draw. Just my personal opinion though.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

the 3rd hole with pin is very original, and from the looks of it also functional

i have used ball in tube type of attachment and while it's very accurate, this design might extend the bandlife further

with the micarta core at that thickness, it's overbuilt to withstand any amount of pressure one might encounter


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> where have you been lol, I have been shooting through the fork tube shooters for about five years and posted many video's on this forum using them producing and selling them, the 4 and 6 strand fixed tube 1745* and 2040* shooters, this looks similar to mine with the way the two holes are drilled and the grooves cut into the hole for a quick change of sets. As for the best ammo with the four strand 1745* tubes 9.5mm steel is best 1842* is not as strong 8mm would perform well, the 2040* 6 strand set up is also capable of shooting the 9.5mm steel. if I am correct akm said he has not tested it yet, and looking at it he may well have problems in it shooting consistantly straight.. I have also used strong woods for making these through the fork tube shooters and none have been safe. only m.d.f. could withstand the pressure the 6 strand puts on the forks it's the peice between the holes that will give, and you don't want that coming at you . Not much of a looker but much much safer than any wood, I have some strong multiplex also but would not make a 6 strand out of it only the 4 strand and would not use any tubing stronger than the 1745*.


Yeah this is a combination of traditional fixed tubes like my dankungs and other slingshots.. the two holes are not where they are fixed. with it being fixed underneath and "wrapped" around into the outer holes alleviates the stress off of the pressure off of the piece between the holes and disperses it out,, of course I never attempted 6 strands because my joints would give before anything else









EDIT: Andy of course tweeked the concept with his work ideas.

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Brilliant design. I've never seen something like that, I mean TTF tube shooting. May I borrow this idea and create a design? Anyways, do you know if theraband tubes work for shooting? Which ones are as strong as these black tubes?


your more than welcome to borrow it but I respectfully ask that you do not sell anything with the design









As far as the tubes go I am only learning myself, these are 1745 and for 10mm lead I would not go stronger. The only thera tube I use is the blue and very strong! that is for firing 500grain arrows, you would need some serious size (lead) balls for efficient shooting.

Hrawk made this sticky and I have obtained my current knowledge from it....

http://slingshotforu...izes-explained/

[/quote]
Hey thanks for answer! Do you think the 1842 or the 1745 tubes are better for shooting some 9.5 steel balls? Also, how wide is the slot for the tubes to slip in? Thanks again!
[/quote] where have you been lol, I have been shooting through the fork tube shooters for about five years and posted many video's on this forum using them producing and selling them, the 4 and 6 strand fixed tube 1745* and 2040* shooters, this looks similar to mine with the way the two holes are drilled and the grooves cut into the hole for a quick change of sets. As for the best ammo with the four strand 1745* tubes 9.5mm steel is best 1842* is not as strong 8mm would perform well, the 2040* 6 strand set up is also capable of shooting the 9.5mm steel. if I am correct akm said he has not tested it yet, and looking at it he may well have problems in it shooting consistantly straight.. I have also used strong woods for making these through the fork tube shooters and none have been safe. only m.d.f. could withstand the pressure the 6 strand puts on the forks it's the peice between the holes that will give, and you don't want that coming at you . Not much of a looker but much much safer than any wood, I have some strong multiplex also but would not make a 6 strand out of it only the 4 strand and would not use any tubing stronger than the 1745*.
[/quote] i was gonna say... this ain't nothing new, but it does look nice!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Since you're using micarta as the core, you have plenty of strength to make all sorts of fork tip configurations....
For what you're trying to accomplish, one of my favorite ways is like on some of my old Shrike designs. These allow you to shoot the little Chinese tubes and flats without changing up anything.

You're more than welcome to use this tip design if you like:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, stunning mate!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hawk2009 said:


> where have you been lol, I have been shooting through the fork tube shooters for about five years and posted many video's on this forum using them producing and selling them, the 4 and 6 strand fixed tube 1745* and 2040* shooters, this looks similar to mine with the way the two holes are drilled and the grooves cut into the hole for a quick change of sets. As for the best ammo with the four strand 1745* tubes 9.5mm steel is best 1842* is not as strong 8mm would perform well, the 2040* 6 strand set up is also capable of shooting the 9.5mm steel. if I am correct akm said he has not tested it yet, and looking at it he may well have problems in it shooting consistantly straight.. I have also used strong woods for making these through the fork tube shooters and none have been safe. only m.d.f. could withstand the pressure the 6 strand puts on the forks it's the peice between the holes that will give, and you don't want that coming at you . Not much of a looker but much much safer than any wood, I have some strong multiplex also but would not make a 6 strand out of it only the 4 strand and would not use any tubing stronger than the 1745*.


Its different to your designs, there is only so many ways to make an attachment point on a slingshot and (after following your youtube channel for quite a while now) am very sure that it is not a copy of your designs at all.

As far as not shooting straight I could hit the bottom of a can at 32ish yards yesterday, not every time but i do not claim to be a marksman with a slingshot, and the 'misses' were down to my own errors.

As a reply to the materials, I would ask you respectfully in the future to read what materials I am using before making your comments, I pay to vend on this forum and will openly say that I am new to making slingshots, but without trying new ideas nothing would progress, go spend the fortune on Micarta and test it for yourself as i did first, its infinitely stronger than MDF and IS a looker.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Since you're using micarta as the core, you have plenty of strength to make all sorts of fork tip configurations....
> For what you're trying to accomplish, one of my favorite ways is like on some of my old Shrike designs. These allow you to shoot the little Chinese tubes and flats without changing up anything.
> 
> You're more than welcome to use this tip design if you like:


Thank you Bill, that is very kind of you Sir







.

I have the idea of 'tweeking' this design allowing a similar configuration but with OTT as the second attachment method. I would like to get a good 2000 rounds through it before I move to the next stage, making sure there is no dangers or issues. I think with the Micarta the only danger is the dust when shaping it


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Andy, another very nice example of your FINE work!

Bill


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

What I was annoyed about is you made this sound on video like this through the fork tube shooter was your idea, it is not it was founded by the chinese with their steel dankung slingshots, I then copied this idea on to a board cut made from m.d.f and introduced it to this forum, yours is simply a modification of a through the fork tube shooter it's not a new idea, shooting tubes through the fork is something I have been doing for years , I did not say your slingshot was not a looker it is and you make quality slingshots I don't doubt that at all, what you did say was you have not tested it yet so I simply commented on what I saw and that was wood I have no idea what that Macarta stuff is and did not know you had used it in your slingshot after all it was just a picture, I thought you used it as a template, i was just saying wood is something I have tried to use and it breaks under the pressure American black walnut was the strongest hard wood to cut and thought this would work but it was crap as soon as I tried to cut the groove it snapped off and so did other woods I tried. Although not a looker m.d.f. was the only wood product capable of standing up to the pressure. that's what made me unsure of what you had made and not tested your words not mine.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hawk2009 said:


> What I was annoyed about is you made this sound on video like this through the fork tube shooter was your idea, it is not it was founded by the chinese with their steel dankung slingshots, I then copied this idea on to a board cut made from m.d.f and introduced it to this forum, yours is simply a modification of a through the fork tube shooter it's not a new idea, shooting tubes through the fork is something I have been doing for years , I did not say your slingshot was not a looker it is and you make quality slingshots I don't doubt that at all, what you did say was you have not tested it yet so I simply commented on what I saw and that was wood I have no idea what that Macarta stuff is and did not know you had used it in your slingshot after all it was just a picture, I thought you used it as a template, i was just saying wood is something I have tried to use and it breaks under the pressure American black walnut was the strongest hard wood to cut and thought this would work but it was crap as soon as I tried to cut the groove it snapped off and so did other woods I tried. Although not a looker m.d.f. was the only wood product capable of standing up to the pressure. that's what made me unsure of what you had made and not tested your words not mine.


I apologise if you have taken offence by me saying "my idea" and "not tested" but anyone on this forum and elsewhere knows that tubes have been around for a long time. It was a play on words not a serious contractually binding statement. I was asked to combine 2 different attachment methods with a set goal in mind, this is the results, and although it is not inventing the wheel for a 2 strand setup it is unique, I have achieved what was asked of me, and now because I care about other peoples well being will thoroughly test it first, as there is 3 people already asking of its availability. This is just common sense. And so far it works.

Micarta is an EXTREMELY strong material and I would have not tried this idea with ANYTHING else due to the improbabilities of wood grain. After all I have a huge amount of timber types in my garage, and a best friend that's a Master Bowyer who knows wood varieties better than anyone I know. As far as the Black Walnut it is relatively week compared to some of the real dense hardwoods I have in my possession... such as various Ebony's, Rosewoods, Lignum Vitae, amongst others(none of which I would use in this application). It is there purely for decoration and to give the hand something to hold.

I clearly stated it had a Micarta core.

Please PM me in future if you have any queries as this could have easily been avoided with a couple of simple questions.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Leading the way again Andy.... How much would you retail on of them my friend?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Leading the way again Andy.... How much would you retail on of them my friend?


Hmmm, you'l have to give a week or 2 on that one fella. I have found sheets of Micarta in different colours at a good price, but a good price is several hundred £££. I will have to work out how many slings i can get out of a sheet of the stuff and go from there...

here is how it looks with the brass pins, just for the crack like... gonna put a couple of pins in the frame for aesthetics and re-sand/finish to 600


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking good I like shooting tubes, and that fork tip would also accept my chained bands I may be sensing a p.m when you figure out supply costs


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

It will also just 'take tubes' too









I have, and will only test this with 4 strands though as my wrist is not strong enough to draw 6


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Te brincaste las trancas mi amigo!

Un diseño muy original, se ve muy bien.

Aprecio mucho ver algo novedoso.

Brincaste the bars you my friend!

A very original design, it looks great.

I appreciate seeing something new.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias Chepo









Sus comentarios son gratamente recibidas después de las negativas anteriores


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

hawk2009 said:


> What I was annoyed about is you made this sound on video like this through the fork tube shooter was your idea, it is not it was founded by the chinese with their steel dankung slingshots, I then copied this idea on to a board cut made from m.d.f and introduced it to this forum, yours is simply a modification of a through the fork tube shooter it's not a new idea, shooting tubes through the fork is something I have been doing for years , I did not say your slingshot was not a looker it is and you make quality slingshots I don't doubt that at all, what you did say was you have not tested it yet so I simply commented on what I saw and that was wood I have no idea what that Macarta stuff is and did not know you had used it in your slingshot after all it was just a picture, I thought you used it as a template, i was just saying wood is something I have tried to use and it breaks under the pressure American black walnut was the strongest hard wood to cut and thought this would work but it was crap as soon as I tried to cut the groove it snapped off and so did other woods I tried. Although not a looker m.d.f. was the only wood product capable of standing up to the pressure. that's what made me unsure of what you had made and not tested your words not mine.


Black walnut is NOT a strong wood anyway. It splits easily ,isn't dense - only 0.6sg and doesn't have interlocking grain....the only thing it has going for it in this sense is that it is diffuse porous but alround not the best wood for this sort of design! Next time you are doing something along these lines and are not sure of what wood to try - pick something with an interlocking grain eg. hickory,elm,hornbeam (hop or European),rowan,ekki etc etc.
Andy knows what he is doing - trust me he wouldn't rip off somebody else's idea - he's not that sort of a chap!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Andy, I think you've got a great slingshot here. That's the truth. Lovely piece.


----------

